# Best Family Beach!!



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi 

Looking to tap into all that local knowledge out there....I have been living in Dubai for a four weeks (The Lakes) and have now got the confidence to just put the kids in the car and try and find places. So far I have been using the beaches at JBR and the Jumeirah beach, I have also visited the beach at the Madinat.

Can anyone recommend any other beaches that are good for families and how much they cost aprox?

Many thanks

DW


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

RIDE TIDE,!!! no beaches at the moment, be careful...


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you tried Jumeriah Beach Park? All the facilities and really cheap to get in with your car. Also the beach between Palm and Burj Al Arab is good if you want to take the car right onto the beach and also for a BBQ.

Although, as Marc says, don't go in the water


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Jumeriah Beach Park is quite nice. 5 dhs without vehicle, 20dhs with vehicle. Lots of parking inside. Good access to cafes in the park and barbecues if you bring your own or swings if you decide you have had enough on the sand.


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mamza Beach!!


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

mozza21 said:


> Mamza Beach!!


Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and also the warnings about the red tide! Will definately try some of the beach parks.

Thanks again

DW


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Dubai Marina has a pretty good beach area, park in public parking next to the Marina Hilton for free


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

yehp I live there. Can take your car right beside beach as well


----------



## graphic_chimp (Apr 10, 2009)

Al mamzah beach is really lovely u can barbeque there and hire chalets too which is great for kids. We thought it was awesome and its only 5dhs to get in which is a bargain in my eyes!


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

graphic_chimp said:


> Al mamzah beach is really lovely u can barbeque there and hire chalets too which is great for kids. We thought it was awesome and its only 5dhs to get in which is a bargain in my eyes!


cost me 30 dirham to get into mamza beach lol! Think thats entrance with the car though. 
Your right, its a very nice beach. Beach football goals, volleyball nets, big park area, barbecue etc. Been there 3 days in a row this week and its on the other side of the city to me as well lol.


----------

